# Oglethorpe County Club - Trophy Managed 3,000 Acres



## hicktownboy (Apr 13, 2017)

Big Tracks Hunting Club is looking for one more member to round out our roster for the 2017 season.  We have a total of 35 members. Membership runs from now until February 28, 2018. We have 3,000 acres all adjoining with a good road system in place to access all of the property. We have several three acre food plots and smaller kill plots.  We have club box and tower stands located throughout the property.  We work on a pin in/out system and all areas are first come, first serve. We have a supplemental protein feeding program and plan to feed more than 14,000 lbs of protein this year. First year membership is $1,750 and includes your spouse and children that you claim as a legal dependent under the age of 22. Bucks must be minimum 4.5 years old or 130 gross inches. We require an application to be completed with references before being considered for membership. Feel free to PM me with any questions and to receive an application.


----------



## J Gilbert (Apr 18, 2017)

This is a great no-nonsense club with a solid group of members and some outstanding property. The land is a mix of replanted clearcuts, thinned pines and hardwood bottoms and there is year-round water on the property. The food plot/supplemental feeding program and size limits are paying off for these guys in a big way, with several deer well over the 130in mark killed in the last few years.  There is also a great turkey population.  

Full disclosure- I'm not a member but have visited the property multiple times and know several of the guys. If I were looking for a lease in this part of the state, this would be my first choice.


----------



## Paul Ponteaux (Apr 20, 2017)

Do you Have full hook up camp sites would like to see culb rules .paul at p.pontoe@gmail.com or 352-267-1145


----------



## nrc556 (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm interested in doing some target practice only, is it possible to join as weekday only or no deer season access for a reduced fee? Reid at reidclymer@icloud.com 404-449-0863


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 24, 2017)

nrc556 said:


> I'm interested in doing some target practice only, is it possible to join as weekday only or no deer season access for a reduced fee? Reid at reidclymer@icloud.com 404-449-0863



Sorry, we do not do any partial or reduced memberships.  Thanks.


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 24, 2017)

Paul Ponteaux said:


> Do you Have full hook up camp sites would like to see culb rules .paul at p.pontoe@gmail.com or 352-267-1145



Working on an email to you. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## MYRX (Apr 25, 2017)

You have my application. I'm committed elsewhere this season but still wish to be considered for 2018. Question, you state first years dues. What are dues after the first year? Do they change? Forgot to ask when you called me late Feb.


----------



## brianmills (Apr 27, 2017)

*Opening still avail??*

Very interested


----------



## HCdawg (Apr 29, 2017)

Is this a archery only club?


----------



## hicktownboy (May 1, 2017)

HCdawg said:


> Is this a archery only club?



No.


----------



## hicktownboy (May 1, 2017)

We are full.  I will reply to all pms and if you would like an application to be put on our waiting list then please pm me.
Thanks


----------

